# Embryo transfer day 2 and very tired



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has had success on day 2 4 cell embryo transfer? This is my first go so I'm not sure!

Also I'm so tired! I felt so tired this morning I felt sick, (transfer yesterday) but I had to be sedated for collection and transfer.

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My son is the result of a day 2 transfer, I have never asked cell amounts, but I believe four cells would be right at this stage.

The sedation really takes it out of you.  I felt exhausted and uncomfortable for about 5 days afterwards.

Good luck
X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for responding!

I keep getting tiredness in waves I felt like I was going mad!

Also I'm like the most impatient person I know, ET was only yesterday and in already bored of waiting to do test !


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi Hopefully,

We will find out soon on my end. I am 9dp2dt. I have my beta on next Tuesday. I was also very tired the first day or two after transfer. I had a FET and there was no sedation..but I think just the extra hormones and emotional energy takes a lot out of us. Last cycle I gave myself no real rest afterwards. I carried on as usual..none of the three we put back stuck.  This time I did self-imposed couch rest for a week. This is our last attempt and it was a solo 4 cell 2 day. 
(The second snowbaby didn't survive the thaw). I am just doing everything I feel I need to do so I have no regrets. There are other success stories on here regarding 2 day transfers so it can happen. Think positive and I am praying for your success.
-M


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Praying for you too!

Please let me know how it goes, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I literally can't believe how much iv calmed tonight just by talking to people and seeing posts on here.

Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I have to work as iv been having to use my holiday for appointments etc, and I can't risk using it all incase I have to try again.

However I work in a call centre so nothing that is too strenuous and I have a couple of great friends who I have a laugh with!

Xxx


----------



## LM76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

My 11 week old baby girl is the result of a 2 day 4 cell transfer, it was my 6th cycle, different clinic though. It was my worst respond too. I only had 3 follicles and from those 3 we transferred the 4 cell embryo and another one that wasn't so great. It just shows you it's the quality of the embryo rather than the quantity.

Good luck girls

LM xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

LM thanks for the response it's made me feel so much happier, and congrats on your beautiful lil miracle!
Although this is only my first round of IVF so maybe I'm being a bit optimistic, however I need to try and be positive so I'm going to carry on with the optimism.... Despite the fact iv got chronic diarreah today (TMI) iv been a bit panicked but I rang the clinic and they said not to worry as some women who conceive naturally will get ill and not even know they are pregnant. Helped me feel a bit better (only in the mind not in the tummy ha) and I'm not allowed to take anything until they have spoken to a dr!

Just feel bad about work what with 3 days off already for EC and ET and now calling in such today. I suppose some things can't be helped!

Hopefully x


----------

